# Gravity Road Team



## HM1Sturgill (Mar 15, 2011)

This is my return to the road bike. I did a lot of riding about 8 years ago and have wanted to return to riding. I was looking for an aluminum frame because I will be hooking up a kid trailer behind it occasionally and didn’t want any carbon fiber around it. I ended up getting the “Gravity Road Team” mainly because of components and price. I picked up the bike from Bikes Direct Jacksonville today and took it on a 12mile ride this evening. It rides fairly smooth but shifts absolutely amazing. I very happy with my purchase and will continue with some more mileage updates. I'm not a shill just intrested in getting back into riding.


----------



## darth sidious (Feb 10, 2011)

that is really sweet, dura ace 7900 it looks like. zerolite rims. I just did a quick glance through the site and that bike is not up there. how much to you get that for and was it only in the store?


----------



## HM1Sturgill (Mar 15, 2011)

I did get it in the store for $999. I was trying to find it on BD website but it wasn't listed. It is light for being aluminum while I was at the store it weighed in at 19.8lbs.


----------



## kabex (Nov 21, 2010)

Wwwwhhhaaaatttt??

$999?

That's absolutely the best deal out of any BD bike.

Granted, everything else other than the DA parts(missing brakes, crank, possibly chain and cassette) are sub-par but damn, the shifters+derailleurs are probably $700 alone


----------



## qdawgg (Mar 6, 2011)

What size is that?


----------



## HM1Sturgill (Mar 15, 2011)

It measures as a 54. They use small medium large. According to them it is a Medium.


----------



## jswilson64 (May 20, 2008)

I have seen these on the gravitybikes.com web site, and their Comp series too, and I wish they would get them listed on Bikesdirect.com. Waiting...


----------



## amadeus303 (Apr 14, 2011)

HM1Sturgill said:


> I did get it in the store for $999. I was trying to find it on BD website but it wasn't listed. It is light for being aluminum while I was at the store it weighed in at 19.8lbs.


Is that weight with or without the pedals? I'd be getting the same size.

Also, how stiff does the bike feel? I have this on my short list of BD bikes, but I want something fairly responsive when I get on it.


----------



## HM1Sturgill (Mar 15, 2011)

The weight was with pedals. The bike is relatively stiff and has great response. I’m very happy with my purchase and don’t regret it at all.


----------



## GFish (Apr 4, 2011)

Very impressed!! Congrats on a great ride!

On BD, the bike is listed at $1199. 

Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## gdfred88 (Jun 9, 2012)

HM1Sturgill said:


> I did get it in the store for $999. I was trying to find it on BD website but it wasn't listed. It is light for being aluminum while I was at the store it weighed in at 19.8lbs.


Has anyone else tried this bike. It is looking pretty nice. Great components for the $$.

Sturgill, which size did you get?

They are now $1199 online. But it still seems like a great price.

Any reason not to jump (from a Scott Sportster P2) to this for a solid road bike?

(I commute on some pretty rough roads between 18 and 36 miles each day depending on whether I do 1-way or RT.)

Thanks. Greg


----------



## nick64 (May 29, 2012)

Very nice bike. I like the fade paint job on the fork. I considered getting this one too, but they only had the black ones left in my size, and I don't like black bikes. And besides, I really wanted to try SRAM Apex, so, I got the Liberty X in red for $599. Is that the saddle that came with the bike, or have you upgraded? Mine came with a fat and heavy comfort style seat that I ditched immediately for a more performance oriented one. Congrats on the new bike.


----------



## gdfred88 (Jun 9, 2012)

Has anyone actually put one of these on a scale? I'm really curious how much they weigh and I cannot get anything concrete from BD.

They keep sending me the text from the website stating that a bike with Dura-Ace components typically weighs around 17lbs and I have a hard time believing this bike really clicks in at 17-18lbs.

Please let me know. Thanks.


----------



## nick64 (May 29, 2012)

My Liberty X with SRAM Apex weighed about 23 lbs. in completely stock form. With upgraded Neuvation wheels, Conti GP4000 tires, an Easton EA70 seatpost and a lightweight saddle, it weighs about 20 lbs. Of course, this Gravity Team has lighter wheels out of the box than my Liberty X, but even so, i doubt that it as light as 17-18 lbs. I would guess that it is more like the 20 lbs. of my upgraded Liberty.

edit: Also, refer to the OP's beginning post where he says that the bike weighed 19.8 lbs. in the store with pedals...pretty close to my guess.


----------



## RobFL (Apr 22, 2012)

*Love my Gravity Comp X*



HM1Sturgill said:


> This is my return to the road bike. I did a lot of riding about 8 years ago and have wanted to return to riding. I was looking for an aluminum frame because I will be hooking up a kid trailer behind it occasionally and didn’t want any carbon fiber around it. I ended up getting the “Gravity Road Team” mainly because of components and price. I picked up the bike from Bikes Direct Jacksonville today and took it on a 12mile ride this evening. It rides fairly smooth but shifts absolutely amazing. I very happy with my purchase and will continue with some more mileage updates. I'm not a shill just intrested in getting back into riding.


I also live in Jacksonville and got my Gravity Comp X from BD which has SRAM Rival family of components, exact same wheels, for $749! I looooooooooooove it! I've already put in hundreds and hundreds of miles. I've already had all kinds of maintenance (added Mr Tuffy liners, tuned up a few times, got my bike fitted, etc.) all for free! This bike has turned me into a biking enthusiast.


----------

